# USPGA - how to watch?



## chimpo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Does anyone know who is airing the USPGA? Iâ€™ve read that it is on Eleven Sports but is that the only way to watch?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 7, 2018)

It is.
Streaming is the way forward.... apparently:mmm:


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

Thursday and Friday are being streamed on Facebook apparently as well. But yeah, I think Eleven Sports is the main avenue. You will be able to download it on a free trial basis, I've heard.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 7, 2018)

https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tour...w-to-watch-the-uspga-championship-2018-138801


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

No great loss...

Golf needs to be getting it's bum fully into gear...
Or, it's going to end up way down the pecking order when it comes to coverage...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 7, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			No great loss...

Golf needs to be getting it's bum fully into gear...
Or, it's going to end up way down the pecking order when it comes to coverage...
		
Click to expand...

It already is - the viewing level of golf events has been massively reduced over the last 5 years mainly due to the lack of coverage of live golf on terrestrial telly bar two days of Masters golf ( which is suspect is the biggest viewing figures ) and the golf in the Olympics. The golfing bodies wonâ€™t care because they get the money from the companies that have bought the rites


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2018)

Eleven Sports UK app will supposedly be out "very soon" whatever that means. Would be a bit of a disaster if the app isn't even ready before Thursday.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Eleven Sports UK app will supposedly be out "very soon" whatever that means. Would be a bit of a disaster if the app isn't even ready before Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that earlier. I can absolutely picture that happening as well.


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hard to believe that streaming is the only possible way of watching a major in this day and age. Especially when the company streaming doesnâ€™t exist in the UK.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 7, 2018)

Apparently most 16-34 year olds now use streaming services [to view 'content'] over other platforms...

So, if you are outside of that demographic... Tough!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 7, 2018)

Here, does anyone know if Eleven Sports has a Dolby and a rumble filter on it? :mmm:


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 7, 2018)

Looks like the app is now available on the google play store.


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Iâ€™ve signed up to the 7 day free trial. I guess itâ€™s wait and see which feed it picks up for the commentary etc. 
I just have to remember to cancel the subscription on Monday.

The app isnâ€™t available for iTunes yet but you can watch via the internet site.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 7, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			Iâ€™ve signed up to the 7 day free trial. I guess itâ€™s wait and see which feed it picks up for the commentary etc. 
I just have to remember to cancel the subscription on Monday.

The app isnâ€™t available for iTunes yet but you can watch via the internet site.
		
Click to expand...

I read it the small print that you have to cancel at least 24 hours before the trail ends otherwise they will continue with the payment, so be mindful of that when cancelling.


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			I read it the small print that you have to cancel at least 24 hours before the trail ends otherwise they will continue with the payment, so be mindful of that when cancelling.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 8, 2018)

CBS and TNT broadcasting it in the states, I'll be watching via IPTV.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2018)

Just downloading the app

Says Â£49 cost for the year so thatâ€™s La Liga etc 

Gonna see if I can sort my free trial out


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			CBS and TNT broadcasting it in the states, I'll be watching via IPTV.
		
Click to expand...

I can see most will end up going down the illegal route to watch it and others as the subscription costs increase for the likes of BT etc and the new services that will broadcast sports. But be aware that things like IPTV are being targetted to be shut down


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 8, 2018)

Right Iâ€™m all signed up

Signed up on the elevensport website 

Free trail for a week you have to give a credit card and if you donâ€™t cancel you will be charged Â£5.99 for the month trial 

Itâ€™s Â£50 for the year but I only want to watch the pga not interested in La Liga etc at the moment 

Can watch via the app or desktop apps 

Least itâ€™s free


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can see most will end up going down the illegal route to watch it and others as the subscription costs increase for the likes of BT etc and the new services that will broadcast sports. But be aware that things like IPTV are being targetted to be shut down
		
Click to expand...

What does that even mean? They're never going to be able to shut down IPTV or internet streaming. They can shut down certain websites but they're never going to shut it down completely. They'll get shut down, and re-form the next day with a slightly different web address and even harder to locate servers. 

Will be signing up for ElevenSports this week. Can't argue with a free trial. Just hope the coverage isn't horrendous.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			What does that even mean? They're never going to be able to shut down IPTV or internet streaming. They can shut down certain websites but they're never going to shut it down completely. They'll get shut down, and re-form the next day with a slightly different web address and even harder to locate servers. 

Will be signing up for ElevenSports this week. Can't argue with a free trial. Just hope the coverage isn't horrendous.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know IPTV but is it similar to Mobdro. Which is essentially just a site that links to streams. So you can't really shut them down, you can **** down the individual streams, but as you say they will just reappear on a different IP


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Looks like the app is now available on the google play store.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Just read the reviews and everyone is saying there is no function to cast it to your TV. What an absolute disaster. I shan't be sitting there watching it on my phone all weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh dear. Just read the reviews and everyone is saying there is no function to cast it to your TV. What an absolute disaster. I shan't be sitting there watching it on my phone all weekend, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Ill be playing it on the laptop and connecting via hdmi.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ill be playing it on the laptop and connecting via hdmi.
		
Click to expand...

Gona do the same, seems the best option.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Ill be playing it on the laptop and connecting via hdmi.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really have a functional laptop. Mine is ten years old, they no longer release updates for the operating system or the browsers so a lot of streaming websites don't work on it. 

Hopefully I can make the Eleven app work on my iPad though. I normally watch Sky on there so that will be same as normal I guess.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh dear. Just read the reviews and everyone is saying there is no function to cast it to your TV. What an absolute disaster. I shan't be sitting there watching it on my phone all weekend, that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...


On an Android phone it doesn't matter if the app has casting built in. Just cast your phone using the Google Home app and then open any app you like, it will be displayed on the TV.


Edit: From your last post it seems that you're with Apple so not relevant to you, but may help others.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2018)

I am ignoring it, as are most of the guys I play with at my golf club. This sort of experiment is just daft. It isn't going to get youngsters into golf, just because you can stream it from a dodgy web site, or from a free one week trial on an app. Most of that age group think golf is for their grandad, and won't bother.
I would have more respect for the USPGA if they had tried this experiment in the states first, but it is on proper telly over there, so no risk.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 8, 2018)

Well, I am blaming Trump ...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			On an Android phone it doesn't matter if the app has casting built in. Just cast your phone using the Google Home app and then open any app you like, it will be displayed on the TV.


Edit: From your last post it seems that you're with Apple so not relevant to you, but may help others.
		
Click to expand...

No, my phone is Samsung. We have a Google chromecast too, but the reviews said this doesn't work with that. I don't know though, I'll have to try it out obviously. There might be a way, it just didn't look good from the app reviews.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am blaming Trump ...
		
Click to expand...

Not Brexit?


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			No, my phone is Samsung. We have a Google chromecast too, but the reviews said this doesn't work with that. I don't know though, I'll have to try it out obviously. There might be a way, it just didn't look good from the app reviews.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, I wonder if the app is circumventing the casting somehow then. Not seen that before, but then again I don't use lots of apps.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			On an Android phone it doesn't matter if the app has casting built in. Just cast your phone using the Google Home app and then open any app you like, it will be displayed on the TV.


Edit: From your last post it seems that you're with Apple so not relevant to you, but may help others.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure?

my sky q always blocks when sending from android.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I don't really have a functional laptop. Mine is ten years old, they no longer release updates for the operating system or the browsers so a lot of streaming websites don't work on it. 

Hopefully I can make the Eleven app work on my iPad though. I normally watch Sky on there so that will be same as normal I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Forst two days free on their YouTube and Facebook channels too. Most smart TVs will have YouTube built in. So could be an option.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Forst two days free on their YouTube and Facebook channels too. Most smart TVs will have YouTube built in. So could be an option.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that seems easy enough, I'm just thinking about the Saturday and Sunday. No doubt I'll be banished to watching it on the iPad anyway by the missus so won't be an issue. :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2018)

Has anyone managed to get the app on a firestick ?


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 8, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Are you sure?

my sky q always blocks when sending from android.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like some apps can block the casting then, probably the case for this one as well, sorry


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Has anyone managed to get the app on a firestick ?
		
Click to expand...

Won't it be on the USA Golf Channel using a firestick ??


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Won't it be on the USA Golf Channel using a firestick ??
		
Click to expand...

I will find out this time tomorrow.   what a mess.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			I will find out this time tomorrow.   what a mess.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know please, I might struggle to get it .


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm torn here as the USPGA is, for me, the least interesting Major of them all.

I may try Youtube on my TV tomorrow and Friday, but if its numpty commentators and adverts every 3 minutes they can whistle. 

I agree with Gary and Phil, 'what a mess' and this will do little or nothing to grow the sport to a wider audience. I can't see how a further splintered market works in anyone's favour.


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 8, 2018)

Signed up. Credit card details given - despite it being "free".
Then cancelled the pass, so that it would indeed be free, and wouldnt bill me, as have no intention of staying with them.
But that was a mistake. If you cancel, it doesnt cancel on the renewal after your free 7 days, as Now TV or as you might expect. It cancels instantly. So I had my free viewing pass for all of 20s. And wont now see the USPGA. What a swindle.


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			Signed up. Credit card details given - despite it being "free".
Then cancelled the pass, so that it would indeed be free, and wouldnt bill me, as have no intention of staying with them.
But that was a mistake. If you cancel, it doesnt cancel on the renewal after your free 7 days, as Now TV or as you might expect. It cancels instantly. So I had my free viewing pass for all of 20s. And wont now see the USPGA. What a swindle.
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn here, on the one hand I feel for any golf fan who wants to watch some golf and cant (for whatever reason)

On the other hand I must admit to a wry smile when I read your tale. A common (some might say cunning) plan to play the system again with no downside... but thanks to how many times its been done with Netflix, Now etc etc the system has been learning and this time it bit back! 


Hope you find a way to create another free trial registration but thanks for the chuckle :thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			I'm torn here, on the one hand I feel for any golf fan who wants to watch some golf and cant (for whatever reason)

On the other hand I must admit to a wry smile when I read your tale. A common (some might say cunning) plan to play the system again with no downside... but thanks to how many times its been done with Netflix, Now etc etc the system has been learning and this time it bit back! 


Hope you find a way to create another free trial registration but thanks for the chuckle :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the one-off for the USPGA something like Â£4.99


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Isn't the one-off for the USPGA something like Â£4.99
		
Click to expand...

Think the ongoing monthly cost is yes, but that wouldn't be due until after the 7 day free trial period, which would give people the change to watch the golf and still cancel before 1st months payment due to be taken
Also the reason they need your credit card for a free trial, so that they don't have to recontact everyone who's happy and wants to continue with the service (& temporarily restrict access again because it may take several days or more for them to enter CC details) all a bit messy unless you take credit card details up front


----------



## jp5 (Aug 9, 2018)

Sounds a bit dodgy giving credit card details to a company I've never heard of, to watch their "free" coverage 

Shame that coverage has been a bit of a balls up the last couple of years, will do no favours especially with the cricket and football on.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2018)

In my _*i*_ newspaper today talking USPGA _*Eleven Sports*_ got quite a positive write up as being a pointer to the way ahead for watching sport...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 9, 2018)

jp5 said:



			Sounds a bit dodgy giving credit card details to a company I've never heard of, to watch their "free" coverage
		
Click to expand...

How is it dodgy? It's simply a way of capturing peoples details so that if they continue with the service after the free trial they dont have to re contact everyone to take the payment? Fairly straight forward actually.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

What are the first tee off times in UK time?


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What are the first tee off times in UK time?
		
Click to expand...

First group went off at 12:50.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			First group went off at 12:50.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, good stuff. So where do I go for this free Facebook coverage people were on about? Whose page?


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh, good stuff. So where do I go for this free Facebook coverage people were on about? Whose page?
		
Click to expand...

Would be the Eleven sports uk page, but don't think that coverage starts till 4pm.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Would be the Eleven sports uk page, but don't think that coverage starts till 4pm.
		
Click to expand...

Correction just looked and it says it plans to go live at 13:29.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Correction just looked and it says it plans to go live at 13:29.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's gone live on their facebook page, no sound and it appears to just be a rolling add for eleven sports.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Well it's gone live on their facebook page, no sound and it appears to just be a rolling add for eleven sports.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, not sure about that. Maybe the proper free coverage does only start at 4. Oh well, I'm at work anyway, I'll just check the leaderboard for now.


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 9, 2018)

That was a joke!  I wouldn't pay these clowns a penny for anything!


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Got Tiger on the range via the app, no sound tho.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 9, 2018)

mashleyR7 said:



			How is it dodgy? It's simply a way of capturing peoples details so that if they continue with the service after the free trial they dont have to re contact everyone to take the payment? Fairly straight forward actually.
		
Click to expand...

If the offering is decent am sure people would have no problem signing up after the trial.

As it is, asking for card details for a free trial is asking for trouble once people forget to cancel.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 9, 2018)

All I'm getting on the app is a rolling advert, not a good start!


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

jp5 said:



			If the offering is decent am sure people would have no problem signing up after the trial.

As it is, asking for card details for a free trial is asking for trouble once people forget to cancel.
		
Click to expand...

But that's all clear when you sign up, that's not Elevens sports problem really. It's no different from Netflix offering a trail you still have to put your card details in and cancel before the of the trail. If you can't remember to cancel put a reminder on your phone or calendar.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

PGA app is actually working for a change, watching Rory and Tiger on the range.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			PGA app is actually working for a change, watching Rory and Tiger on the range.
		
Click to expand...

I've got PGA tour.com on the xbox through the facebook video app. Its perfect at the moment.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			But that's all clear when you sign up, that's not Elevens sports problem really. It's no different from Netflix offering a trail you still have to put your card details in and cancel before the of the trail. If you can't remember to cancel put a reminder on your phone or calendar.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, the same with Amazon prime or Linked In Saleforce, which I on both for free trials but its up to me to cancel in time. Nothing 'dodgy' about it.


----------



## IanG (Aug 9, 2018)

Seems to be streaming live on the range on youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1tTSvJ_f0g&frags=pl,wn


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 9, 2018)

IanG said:



			Seems to be streaming live on the range on youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1tTSvJ_f0g&frags=pl,wn

Click to expand...

Perfect bait...


----------



## pendodave (Aug 9, 2018)

IanG said:



			Seems to be streaming live on the range on youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1tTSvJ_f0g&frags=pl,wn

Click to expand...

Thanks for this!

Just about to kick off with featured groups. Tiger straight left off the first? or blocked right??


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Eleven sports with the technical issues off the bat: https://twitter.com/ElevenSports_UK/status/1027543381407420416


----------



## pendodave (Aug 9, 2018)

pendodave said:



			Thanks for this!

Just about to kick off with featured groups. Tiger straight left off the first? or blocked right??
		
Click to expand...

Turns out, it was the block right. Looks like a very gentle bunt, rather than his normal thrash.

Does anyone know how much of this is going to be on YouTube? At least it is a tech that works, and I can watch it on the telly via the PS4...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

PGA App working FAR better than Eleven's Facebook coverage at the minute. Can watch featured groups (currently Rory, Tiger, JT) on there. What a balls up this has been so far.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 9, 2018)

Just (remotely) got my 93 year old dad watching it on you tube (the featured group etc) on his ipad in Edinburgh

I'm flying in tomorrow so that he can watch the rest of it on his 50" screen  :lol:

Its actually also on the Sky Italia Golf channel !!!


----------



## MartynB (Aug 9, 2018)

Watching on eleven sports website on laptop fine so far


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 9, 2018)

Has pga coverage ended now?


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Has pga coverage ended now?
		
Click to expand...

Still working on the PGA app.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Still working on the PGA app.
		
Click to expand...

Not everyone watches through Apps - doesn't seem to be working on website via laptop

A bit shambolic really


----------



## pendodave (Aug 9, 2018)

My YouTube stream stopped after one hole.

Currently watching through the PGA website on a Windows pc. It's been perfect on this so far


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Italian outcast said:



			Not everyone watches through Apps - doesn't seem to be working on website via laptop

A bit shambolic really
		
Click to expand...

Was just answering the question that was asked. I can only answer via the method I am watching.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2018)

Eleven getting battered on Facebook. Stream on there is now down. This is going well.


----------



## DCB (Aug 9, 2018)

facebook was running slower than a week in the jail .......... absolutely awful.


----------



## Slab (Aug 9, 2018)

Fortunate to have it on my regular satellite channels
Featured group on now on one channel and second channel comes on in a couple of hours


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 9, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Was just answering the question that was asked. I can only answer via the method I am watching.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't mean to offend - Agree that that info was useful (for Apped up folk) :rofl:


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 9, 2018)

pendodave said:



			My YouTube stream stopped after one hole.

Currently watching through the PGA website on a Windows pc. It's been perfect on this so far
		
Click to expand...

Same with me, i've now registered on the PGA website entering a US Zip Code and its working fine.

this is on a PC though not an xbox.


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 9, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Same with me, i've now registered on the PGA website entering a US Zip Code and its working fine.

this is on a PC though not an xbox.
		
Click to expand...

For the lazy amongst us....care to share a (any) Zip code?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			For the lazy amongst us....care to share a (any) Zip code?
		
Click to expand...

I usually go with 90210... I seem to remember that's something to do with Beverly Hills :rofl:


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			For the lazy amongst us....care to share a (any) Zip code?
		
Click to expand...

I managed to use my UK postcode when registering via the app and it worked so far.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Italian outcast said:



			Didn't mean to offend - Agree that that info was useful (for Apped up folk) :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not offended, just responding. :thup:


----------



## duncan mackie (Aug 9, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I usually go with 90210... I seem to remember that's something to do with Beverly Hills :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2018)

PGA Site seems fine currently. Crystal clear on Featured Groups.

Are they charging from the weekend?


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm watching via the Eleven web site. Got in fine, still working fine. Only the featured group for now but that (presumably) is the only feed running at the mo.

So, Eleven is a new service, but I've no issues with it for now.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 9, 2018)

Featured group only on TSN at the moment. Think it will stay that way until 7pm.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 9, 2018)

I've just set myself about a dozen reminders so I don't forget to cancel the Eleven Sports trial. Really don't want to end up paying 5.99 for La Liga/Serie A of some description.


----------



## MartynB (Aug 9, 2018)

Hosel Fade said:



			I've just set myself about a dozen reminders so I don't forget to cancel the Eleven Sports trial. Really don't want to end up paying 5.99 for La Liga/Serie A of some description.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, will cancel when final putt drains on Sunday.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 9, 2018)

Watching on the elevin sports website.   Will screen mirror to my tv later this evening. 

Facebook was playing fine earlier but buffered like hell when tried it there  now.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2018)

A major tournament by name, but a complete shambles of a tournament in organisation. This is truly a farce.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 9, 2018)

Watching it just now, got it cast to the TV. Quality of the stream is poor, not HD and very jerky. Deffo wouldn't be paying for that level of quality...


----------



## FuzzyDuck (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm using the Eleven Sports iOS app on an iPad, to an Apple TV via Airplay and displaying it on the main TV. Working fine.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 9, 2018)

Given up , our internet speed here is just too slow


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2018)

Chromecasting the Facebook feed from my phone onto the tv..

 Picture is good, commentary is awful....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2018)

Well tried to watch it - course looks boring from what we have seen , the US Commentary is shocking , the ElevenSports isnâ€™t any better , hardly showing any golf because they seem to go to an advert every 2 mins 

Only 5k watching it on Facebook

I guess itâ€™s going to show how minority golf is outside the Open


----------



## IanM (Aug 9, 2018)

Iâ€™m not getting many ads on FB.... the low numbers probably show that big numbers of Golf watchers in the uk donâ€™t use (or know how to use) live feeds/casting on Facebook!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2018)

Trying to watch this shambles easily and in a way to suit most golf fans is like a trip back into the Dark Ages. It's as if the last 20 years of high technology bringing us more choices to watch our chosen content never happened.

Enjoy your 30 pieces of silver USGA as you watch golf continue to bleed to death through lack of exposure to a new audience.

Talk about shooting yourselves in the foot.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well tried to watch it - course looks boring from what we have seen , the US Commentary is shocking , the ElevenSports isnâ€™t any better , hardly showing any golf because they seem to go to an advert every 2 mins 

Only 5k watching it on Facebook

I guess itâ€™s going to show how minority golf is outside the Open
		
Click to expand...

I thought you would be happy. Free to air, not on Sky, not behind a pay wall.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 9, 2018)

I don't think it's too bad if I'm honest.

Once you get your head around the fact you have to sign up and then remember to cancel, it's OK. 

Coverage is in high quality on my ipad, so I can't complain. 

Seb on Golf is an abomination as usual (loves a point at the camera) but the lady on course commentator (is it Sarah?) is very good. 

So much better than that Henni they're pushing on Sky Sports.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dogma said:



			I don't think it's too bad if I'm honest.

Once you get your head around the fact you have to sign up and then remember to cancel, it's OK. 

Coverage is in high quality on my ipad, so I can't complain. 

Seb on Golf is an abomination as usual (loves a point at the camera) but the lady on course commentator (is it Sarah?) is very good. 

So much better than that Henni they're pushing on Sky Sports.
		
Click to expand...

I have a 50 inch telly. Not boasting, they are cheap. Why would I want to watch on an ipad?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have a 50 inch telly. Not boasting, they are cheap. Why would I want to watch on an ipad?
		
Click to expand...








Always a way around things.. no lag.. 50 inch. Decent viewing

They are also working on getting the app on smart TVs long term like YouTube is available on tvs


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2018)

Yes, but what's the benefit to the viewer? 

We have enjoyed perfectly acceptable high definition coverage now for years. Why do we need to be held to ransom because some new player wants to muscle in on the action?

They'll bring nothing new to the table for the viewers and I couldn't give a monkey's chuff about their shareholders. 

In my view they are quite simply ten years too late.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well tried to watch it - course looks boring from what we have seen , the US Commentary is shocking , the ElevenSports isnâ€™t any better , hardly showing any golf because they seem to go to an advert every 2 mins 

Only 5k watching it on Facebook

I guess itâ€™s going to show how minority golf is outside the Open
		
Click to expand...

Thought this was the way forward though? Access for everybody, no monopoly, online streaming that all the kids are into these days?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Yes, but what's the benefit to the viewer? 

We have enjoyed perfectly acceptable high definition coverage now for years. Why do we need to be held to ransom because some new player wants to muscle in on the action.

They'll bring nothing new to the table for the viewers and I couldn't give a monkey's chuff about their shareholders. In my view they are quite simply ten years too late.
		
Click to expand...

Blame sky. They were unwilling to pay what the uspga wanted.. otherwise this wouldnâ€™t be an issue 

Canâ€™t wait for bt to get some of the golf off sky.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 9, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have a 50 inch telly. Not boasting, they are cheap. Why would I want to watch on an ipad?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™d want to watch it on an iPad when the PGA sold the rights to a Major to a company that only streams it online.

Thatâ€™s why.

At the end of the day, if you want to watch it, you can via Eleven Sports or IPTV.

If you want to watch it on your 50 inch TV and not via any other medium (purely because you have a large TV), then unless you do what Paul has done, you wonâ€™t be watching any live golf this weekend.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

Dogma said:



			Youâ€™d want to watch it on an iPad when the PGA sold the rights to a Major to a company that only streams it online.

Thatâ€™s why.

At the end of the day, if you want to watch it, you can via Eleven Sports or IPTV.

If you want to watch it on your 50 inch TV and not via any other medium (purely because you have a large TV), then unless you do what Paul has done, you wonâ€™t be watching any live golf this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m amazed how many people are willing to cut their nose to spite their face on this

Itâ€™s a free trial .. hopefully sky will get the rights back next year but this year it isnâ€™t a problem

Just like last year bbc we could still watch it

When we have to actually pay to watch it separate to the sky high sky prices we already have to pay to watch golf. Then itâ€™s an issue 

Until then people need to just enjoy what we can watch for free


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Blame sky. They were unwilling to pay what the uspga wanted.. otherwise this wouldnâ€™t be an issue 

Canâ€™t wait for bt to get some of the golf off sky.
		
Click to expand...

True. Itâ€™s something that I find infuriating after they consistently overbid for football every year. 

If Sky Sports offered a subscription with a 66% discount for dropping football I drop it in a heartbeat.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			True. Itâ€™s something that I find infuriating after they consistently overbid for football every year. 

If Sky Sports offered a subscription with a 66% discount for dropping football I drop it in a heartbeat.
		
Click to expand...

Also sky is loosing more and more of its product yet are the prices going down? Are they hell

They lost the champions league to BT

They lost La Liga to elevensport

They lost the pga full stop

How long before bt wrestles more premier league from them and elevensport maybe do a deal to get the us open aswell...

Eleven sport seems reasonable pricing.. Â£60 a year upfront.. 

Bt throw their product at you for free if you use other services .. even included it free to virgin customers 

What have sky done? Thrown a few free broadband offers (for crap broadband) st people?!

Sky need to half their prices .. to reflect what they actually have to show.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 9, 2018)

Canâ€™t say I disagree, Paul. I have BT Broadband and negotiated my latest deal with them to include the full BT Sports package for 75p a month.

Mind, Iâ€™m yet to use the service but should they actually get their mits on Golf I would not be too sad.

Sky is now grossly overpriced and I still only have it as I nailed them to the floor when negotiating my latest deal.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Canâ€™t say I disagree, Paul. I have BT Broadband and negotiated my latest deal with them to include the full BT Sports package for 75p a month.

Mind, Iâ€™m yet to use the service but should they actually get their mits on Golf I would not be too sad.

Sky is now grossly overpriced and I still only have it now as I nailed them to the floor when negotiating my latest deal.
		
Click to expand...

If I didnâ€™t have skygo access from my father I would so be looking at now tv 

I pay Â£50 a month to bt to have broadband , phone and tv including bt sport 

Now tv for example right now Â£179 for a 10 month pass to sky sports.. normally Â£33 a month

Much cheaper than going to sky for tv and broadband ..


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

Question I wonder is how many more people would have signed up if they had got the app working for smart TVs / amazon fire sticks or whatever to enable you to watch via the tv ?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well tried to watch it - course looks boring from what we have seen , the US Commentary is shocking , *the ElevenSports isnâ€™t any better , hardly showing any golf because they seem to go to an advert every 2 mins *

Only 5k watching it on Facebook

I guess itâ€™s going to show how minority golf is outside the Open
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Have you actually been watching Phil!? 

Rest of your post is opinion so fair play but I've been watching all night via the website and there's hardly been any adverts (compared to the usual Sky production of US coverage) plus they've showed more golf (rather than just putts) than you usually get from the average PGA tour event.


----------



## Aussie Swinger (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks like it a pain to watch back there in the Uk. My mate said he watched Rory, Tiger and Justin for free as a featured group on his ipad/iphone through the PGA Championship 2018 app available on App store or Google play. someone might have mentioned it already, but cannot be bothered to look through 12 pages of posts to see if they have. I think there is another feature group of afternoon starters still on now.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 9, 2018)

They just announced ElevenSports to show 6 lady golf events

Could long term ElevenSports wrestle the European tour away from sky


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl: :rofl:

Have you actually been watching Phil!? 

Rest of your post is opinion so fair play but I've been watching all night via the website and there's hardly been any adverts (compared to the usual Sky production of US coverage) plus they've showed more golf (rather than just putts) than you usually get from the average PGA tour event.
		
Click to expand...

Just to expand a bit, I've enjoyed watching the golf tonight and just realised it's because all I've been doing is watching the golf.....

There are zero studio segments/Sky Carts/Ken on the Course garbage bits going on.  It's literally golf, a single advert every 15/20 mins then back to golf.  

They've done a pretty good job I'd say, infinitely better in that regard than the BBC last year (and Sky most weeks) :thup:


----------



## MartynB (Aug 10, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Just to expand a bit, I've enjoyed watching the golf tonight and just realised it's because all I've been doing is watching the golf.....

There are zero studio segments/Sky Carts/Ken on the Course garbage bits going on.  It's literally golf, a single advert every 15/20 mins then back to golf.  

They've done a pretty good job I'd say, infinitely better in that regard than the BBC last year (and Sky most weeks) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yep, agree with this. Managed to cast from my iPad to the firestick and picture quality and sound were great. Not sure if PGA app will screen the weekend but signed up for eleven sport trial anyway so all good. Another bonus for me is absolutely no chance of the melt that is Mark Roe ruining the coverage! :blah:


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 10, 2018)

pauljames87 said:










Always a way around things.. no lag.. 50 inch. Decent viewing

They are also working on getting the app on smart TVs long term like YouTube is available on tvs
		
Click to expand...

Well, I don't have a smart TV, and as I have zero internet in my TV room, despite Sky installing 4 boosters in my house, it would not work anyway. This rules out any sort of streaming. 

I can watch on a tablet downstairs, but I find I need a much bigger screen to see the ball.

Rumour has it, the next to go down the streaming route will be the Masters. I can pretty much guarantee that this sort of rubbish experiment will not be for the American audience, who will continue to get golf on the telly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Just to expand a bit, I've enjoyed watching the golf tonight and just realised it's because all I've been doing is watching the golf.....

There are zero studio segments/Sky Carts/Ken on the Course garbage bits going on.  It's literally golf, a single advert every 15/20 mins then back to golf.  

They've done a pretty good job I'd say, infinitely better in that regard than the BBC last year (and Sky most weeks) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Let me also expand. 

I watched it on iPhone from the Facebook thread 

First you have all those constant comments from people flooding on the screen and the viewing of it wasnâ€™t great 

In the just under an hour I watched they did show more than just putting which is good , but you could see when the US Coverage went to a quick break because in popped someone from ElevenSports and explained what had happened and then after a minute or so went back to the golf , that seemed to happen every 8 mins or so , totally agree that you werenâ€™t flooded byâ€Skyzoneâ€ etc etc which is good , the commentary just didnâ€™t add anything but better than Roe and Co 

The young lady I have seen from Golf World and see is good , far better than that Henni lady but Seb is shocking and can see him being binned off 

For a service that people will have to pay for after this event then it needs to improve massively. 

But itâ€™s the future and can only see more sport going the same way because Sky I donâ€™t think can keep affording to pay out millions because â€œapparentlyâ€ their Subscribers are dropping off with costs going up but services going down 

Tonight Iâ€™ll watch it on my laptop so hopefully that might be a bit better

But itâ€™s not great when they had far more time to prepare than the BBC yet couldnâ€™t even launch it when the big â€œmarqueeâ€ group started 



murphthemog said:



			I thought you would be happy. Free to air, not on Sky, not behind a pay wall.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not really free to air though is it - this is an initial trial and after itâ€™s behind a pay wall 

Because I believe itâ€™s not just a year contract they have got it for a few years - so itâ€™s not going to be back on Sky


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Let me also expand. 

I watched it on iPhone from the Facebook thread 

First you have all those constant comments from people flooding on the screen and the viewing of it wasnâ€™t great 

In the just under an hour I watched they did show more than just putting which is good , but you could see when the US Coverage went to a quick break because in popped someone from ElevenSports and explained what had happened and then after a minute or so went back to the golf , that seemed to happen every 8 mins or so , totally agree that you werenâ€™t flooded byâ€Skyzoneâ€ etc etc which is good , the commentary just didnâ€™t add anything but better than Roe and Co 

The young lady I have seen from Golf World and see is good , far better than that Henni lady but Seb is shocking and can see him being binned off 

For a service that people will have to pay for after this event then it needs to improve massively. 

But itâ€™s the future and can only see more sport going the same way because Sky I donâ€™t think can keep affording to pay out millions because â€œapparentlyâ€ their Subscribers are dropping off with costs going up but services going down 

Tonight Iâ€™ll watch it on my laptop so hopefully that might be a bit better

But itâ€™s not great when they had far more time to prepare than the BBC yet couldnâ€™t even launch it when the big â€œmarqueeâ€ group started 



Itâ€™s not really free to air though is it - this is an initial trial and after itâ€™s behind a pay wall 

Because I believe itâ€™s not just a year contract they have got it for a few years - so itâ€™s not going to be back on Sky
		
Click to expand...

You can mute the comments on Facebook


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Well, I don't have a smart TV, and as I have zero internet in my TV room, despite Sky installing 4 boosters in my house, it would not work anyway. This rules out any sort of streaming. 

I can watch on a tablet downstairs, but I find I need a much bigger screen to see the ball.

Rumour has it, the next to go down the streaming route will be the Masters. I can pretty much guarantee that this sort of rubbish experiment will not be for the American audience, who will continue to get golf on the telly.
		
Click to expand...

Without going off topic too much streaming is going to be the way forward for tv companies, so many use at the moment. A lot of channels on bt are via streaming but you donâ€™t notice because you view via a tv box

The country needs to get its high speed net working in all areas before pushing streaming though its cutting off a lot of people 

Sky are great but overpriced


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 10, 2018)

The elevin sports website works better than the facebook link. 


The pictures is exactly what you would see from sky.  

I actully miss the sky razzamattaz that they bring to a major.  Without all the fancy hole fly overs it just kinda feels a little flat. 

I will enjoy it for what it is.  Its free so wont complain too much but given the choice i would watch this on sky sports every time.  They are actually rather good at what they do.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 10, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			The elevin sports website works better than the facebook link. 


The pictures is exactly what you would see from sky.  

I actully miss the sky razzamattaz that they bring to a major.  Without all the fancy hole fly overs it just kinda feels a little flat. 

I will enjoy it for what it is.  Its free so wont complain too much but given the choice i would watch this on sky sports every time.  They are actually rather good at what they do.
		
Click to expand...


Totally agree with you, unless you've got a newer smart TV and can connect with that, watching on the laptop was the next best thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

mhwgc said:



			Totally agree with you, unless you've got a newer smart TV and can connect with that, watching on the laptop was the next best thing.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need a smart TV to connect it to a laptop you just need an HDMI cable surely?


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2018)

Did you guys get any of the 360 degree slo-mo tee shots?

Very Matrixy


----------



## Lee73 (Aug 10, 2018)

Donâ€™t know if this has already been posted and havenâ€™t got time to look all through but I just downloaded the USPGA app on my iPad and now Iâ€™m watching Justin Rose live for free!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2018)

Lee73 said:



			Donâ€™t know if this has already been posted and havenâ€™t got time to look all through but I just downloaded the USPGA app on my iPad and now Iâ€™m watching Justin Rose live for free!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm also watching Speith/Rose/Rahm group via Eleven Sports Facebook on my phone. It's true what someone said earlier though, you can't really see the ball on approach shots when it's on your phone. Just waiting for the commentator to tell me it's on the green or not, haha.


----------



## Lee73 (Aug 10, 2018)

Itâ€™s ok on the iPad ðŸ˜


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 10, 2018)

Slab said:



			Also the reason they need your credit card for a free trial, so that they don't have to recontact everyone who's happy and wants to continue with the service (& temporarily restrict access again because it may take several days or more for them to enter CC details) all a bit messy unless you take credit card details up front
		
Click to expand...

This is surely tongue in cheek. Of course you can give a free trial without taking credit card details. They certainly dont 'need' it. And then take details from those who do want the paid for services. Who takes days to enter CC details ???
So no, they shouldnt be taking card details up front. Or even if they took them, given that people are signing up for an advertised 'free' trial, they could make the default that you are not billed unless you opt in at the registration section.

So it is a calculated scam, that people will either not realise they must opt out after a week, or that a certain percentage will forget to do so even if they mean to. And they help themselves to your cash.

The move to internet TV, pay per even to multiplatforms is interesting, and indeed the future. But its a pity that it seems to be driven at the moment by this type of exploitative, non-customer oriented, provider who aims to hide detail in the small print aimed at parting people from money they did not intend to give. Giving them the perception of fly by might scam merchants. The sad thing is, that clearly to them, and to some customers, this type of business philosophy "if you fool them into giving you their money then you have done a good job", seems to be on the increase.


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 10, 2018)

Backsticks said:



			This is surely tongue in cheek. Of course you can give a free trial without taking credit card details. They certainly dont 'need' it. And then take details from those who do want the paid for services. Who takes days to enter CC details ???
So no, they shouldnt be taking card details up front. Or even if they took them, given that people are signing up for an advertised 'free' trial, they could make the default that you are not billed unless you opt in at the registration section.

So it is a calculated scam, that people will either not realise they must opt out after a week, or that a certain percentage will forget to do so even if they mean to. And they help themselves to your cash.

The move to internet TV, pay per even to multiplatforms is interesting, and indeed the future. But its a pity that it seems to be driven at the moment by this type of exploitative, non-customer oriented, provider who aims to hide detail in the small print aimed at parting people from money they did not intend to give. Giving them the perception of fly by might scam merchants. The sad thing is, that clearly to them, and to some customers, this type of business philosophy "if you fool them into giving you their money then you have done a good job", seems to be on the increase.
		
Click to expand...

Its the same with every free trail though, amazon, nexflix etc all do the same but are they scamming anyone? No. Plus having taken up the trial my self it clearly states that you need to cancel and that you will be charged. It gives you the date that your account will be billed from if you don't cancel. If you choose not to read any of that then yes indeed you are a fool, but not because they have not given you all the information.


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 10, 2018)

Imurg said:



			It is.
Streaming is the way forward.... apparently:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m watching on the pga app, I think itâ€™s fantastic, 2 featured groups to choose from and great commentary and little breaks....
Would love this every week


----------



## chimpo1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Watched a couple of hours tonight and the coverage is shocking. Only showing the marquee group, Tiger et al. No one else is getting a look in. You would think it is a 6 man field. The commentary from the states is fine but the British team are poor in my opinion.
I need sky to get this back.  
In response to previous comment about the masters going to streaming, I only pray that they do it in house and charge through their own app.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2018)

chimpo1 said:



			Watched a couple of hours tonight and the coverage is shocking. Only showing the marquee group, Tiger et al. No one else is getting a look in. You would think it is a 6 man field. The commentary from the states is fine but the British team are poor in my opinion.
I need sky to get this back.  
In response to previous comment about the masters going to streaming, I only pray that they do it in house and charge through their own app.
		
Click to expand...

The marquee groups are exactly the same as what the US Open did - so it being on Sky would make zero difference because if it was on Sky the pictures would be no different at all - the marquee groups is something that it is getting too popular over there and it allows them just to concentrate on a couple of groups 

Watched the coverage tonight and it was ok , prefer the commentary to what is on Sky , there was no skycart , Skyzone nonsense - but it was a shame they just focussed on the main groups


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 10, 2018)

See, this is what happens. No TV proper TV broadcaster overage and they get taken off because of electrical storms. 

It wouldn't have happened in the good old days :thup:


----------



## Whydowedoit (Aug 11, 2018)

Havent succumbed to watching the USPGA mickey mouse offering. What a shambles this is all becoming. Its going to put so many people off watching sport. Here we are with expensive 50/60 inch smart TV's hung on our walls, but having to bodge together workarounds just to watch on phones, ipads, etc. No straightforward platform. What are these organisers thinking of? Its not only Golf,the US Open Tennis has gone to Amazon, & from next year all ATP Tour events are on there. So now we have a medley of Sky, BT, Premier Sports, Amazon, EuroSport Player & Eleven, to pay out for. Getting pretty fed up.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 11, 2018)

So having made one attempt on Thursday to watch on the desktop computer (NO HD card but good size HD monitor) I gave up because of the poor video and quality and sitting at normal seat .

I made another attempt last night  notebook with HD connected to lounge TV. Eleven appeared to not be showing anything and there appeared to be a lot of adverse comment about the loss of pictures from them. I switched  to the PGA. Great coverage of 'on the range ' but nothing of on the course TW MAC to be the featured group coming  but they were still on the range. So switched channels with note book showing what was happening. Aha there appeared to be some on course golf. Switch channels but it was just some small happening it suddenly then needed a pause put to be put in to play but was just showing and incident.

If this going to be what happens with online viewing then I'm out.

Comfy armchair and a remote control are definitely my friends.


----------



## MartynB (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like coverage today isnâ€™t on the PGA app unless Iâ€™ve misunderstood?

edit-app just updated and looks like it will show finish of Roryâ€™s group not sure after that.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 11, 2018)

You can watch it using a firestick with IPTVS installed. Eleven sports channel 129.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 11, 2018)

Just signed up for the free trial, downloaded the app onto my iPad and the quality of the picture vs the live Facebook feed is night and day. Quality on the app is phenomenal.


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 11, 2018)

Watching it on the app again, following tigers round .... fantastic coverage.. I wonder if the other majors are paying attention.

Can you imagine the reaction if tiger wins this and sky donâ€™t have it covered ðŸ˜…


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Apologies if it has already been posted...

Just read the USPGA wanted SEVEN point FIVE MILLION to cover the event....

No wonder SKY and more importantly the Beeb said no thank you!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Apologies if it has already been posted...

Just read the USPGA wanted SEVEN point FIVE MILLION to cover the event....

No wonder SKY and more importantly the Beeb said no thank you!
		
Click to expand...

For how many years? How does that compare to the other majors?

I hope tiger wins so sky can kick themselves as they are desperate for him to win a major


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Apologies if it has already been posted...

Just read the USPGA wanted SEVEN point FIVE MILLION to cover the event....

No wonder SKY and more importantly the Beeb said no thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Phil still found a way to blame it on sky though &#128514;


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			For how many years? How does that compare to the other majors?
		
Click to expand...



It doesn't say and I've no idea...

But, that's an awful lot of money for an event that's at the bottom of the pecking order... 
Even if it is a multi year deal...


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			How does that compare to the other majors?
		
Click to expand...

15M for The Open for which, I am guessing, they'll be able to offset with advertising income...

Not so sure that would be so for the 'fourth major'...

Also, there'll be income from selling their coverage onto other platforms...


----------



## Slab (Aug 12, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Apologies if it has already been posted...

Just read the USPGA wanted SEVEN point FIVE MILLION to cover the event....

No wonder SKY and more importantly the Beeb said no thank you!
		
Click to expand...

It's not that much

That would get you about 75 minutes of what sky pay for Stoke against Everton or any other EPL game

So pretty good value I'd say


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 12, 2018)

Slab said:



			It's not that much

That would get you about 75 minutes of what sky pay for Stoke against Everton or any other EPL game

So pretty good value I'd say
		
Click to expand...


But the audience for the Prem will be measured in thousands...
Whereas the golf's would be measured in tens...

Meaning their opportunities for offsetting costs with advertising will be a whole lot better...
Looks like Sky are walking away from tennis coverage how long before they do the same with golf?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Anyone watching it on Eleven sports ?,  I was getting a blank screen . But now watching on CBS sports channel.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 12, 2018)

Eleven sports working fine on their website


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 12, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Eleven sports working fine on their website
		
Click to expand...

Same for me &#128077;


----------



## ger147 (Aug 12, 2018)

williamalex1 said:



			Anyone watching it on Eleven sports ?,  I was getting a blank screen . But now watching on CBS sports channel.
		
Click to expand...

I signed up for the trial and am watching it on the iPad, no issues here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 12, 2018)

Itâ€™s fine on the website and App

Looks like itâ€™s going to be another target golf session with players just firing at the pins


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 12, 2018)

Anyone been watching on more than one device at once? Want to lend to my mate for the night


----------



## Odvan (Aug 12, 2018)

Watching it on TSN3 (prob same coverage as CBS) if anyone has got IPTV. 

And if you havenâ€™t, for the price of it, you should!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 12, 2018)

Over in Florida at the moment. Big storm happening right now so I'm inside watching it on regular tv. The crowds are going nuts for Tiger. He is 0-7 on fairways yet is ripping the course. It's a no penalty course and that can't be right. 

1 from 6 but my money is on Koepka


----------



## ger147 (Aug 12, 2018)

Koepka is still the favourite, he's had his wobble but has bounced back. He'll be very hard to overtake.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Odvan said:



			Watching it on TSN3 (prob same coverage as CBS) if anyone has got IPTV. 

And if you havenâ€™t, for the price of it, you should!!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Same for me.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 12, 2018)

TSN 1 great picture.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 12, 2018)

Refused to pay a brass razoo for it so am really loving listening to it on BBC 5 Live.

Yay go me!  &#128064; #nosedespitemyface


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 12, 2018)

JohnnyDee said:



			Refuse to pay a brass razoo for it so am really loving listening to it in 5 Live &#128064;
		
Click to expand...

Its completely free on the pga website


----------



## IainP (Aug 12, 2018)

Apparently Scott has two putters in his bag


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 12, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Its completely free on the pga website
		
Click to expand...

Dâ€™oh! Thanks Gary Iâ€™m on it now. Thought it was PPV today.


----------



## upsidedown (Aug 12, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Its completely free on the pga website
		
Click to expand...

But massively behind ,&#128580; well was for me


----------



## shortgame (Aug 12, 2018)

Watching on tablet via eleven sports app.  Feed is OK.  Hope it hold's up - it's gettin'  good!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Koepka and Scott not letting up.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 12, 2018)

Wood's driving is shockingly erratic. I'm a helluva lot more accurate albeit shorter of course. Think that dreadful slice / cut on the 17th has just seen him on his bike for the title.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

Koepka is unreal. The way he closes in big tournaments on a Sunday is so damn impressive. He's a future world #1 without doubt.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Koepka is unreal. The way he closes in big tournaments on a Sunday is so damn impressive. He's a future world #1 without doubt.
		
Click to expand...

He seems to do better at the majors. Needs to compete in more events to get the no1 spot. 

Has the talent. Just seems to have ice in his veins.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			He seems to do better at the majors. Needs to compete in more events to get the no1 spot. 

Has the talent. Just seems to have ice in his veins.
		
Click to expand...

It'll come. He's already won a PGA Tour event, lost in a playoff in another, won in Turkey, 4 times on Challenge Tour and twice on the Japan Tour. Add a PGA Championship and that's a mighty impressive resume already.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

Oh, and when/if Koepka wins today, that'll be 3 Major wins from the last 6. Unbelievably impressive.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 12, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			It'll come. He's already won a PGA Tour event, lost in a playoff in another, won in Turkey, 4 times on Challenge Tour and twice on the Japan Tour. Add a PGA Championship and that's a mighty impressive resume already.
		
Click to expand...

I didnâ€™t mean it to play down his record as such. He paid his dues on the lower tours, he seems a big game player now though. Almost like heâ€™s made it and now peaks for the big ones. 

Maybe win win the players next year, he certainly can get to number one. But he certainly needs to win more events to do so. Most no1â€™s win multiple in a year.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 12, 2018)

Brooks Koepka is a beast. 338 drive just now!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 12, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Brooks Koepka is a beast. 338 drive just now!
		
Click to expand...

Some drive on the 72nd hole of a major when youâ€™re in the lead. Deffo a deserved winner.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2018)

Stream dropped out as brooks lagged it up. 

Disaster for eleven sports.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Stream dropped out as brooks lagged it up. 

Disaster for eleven sports.
		
Click to expand...

I just reloaded the page worked fine straight after


----------



## User 99 (Aug 13, 2018)

Brilliant seeing Tiger give him a warm hand shake and hug, BK, what a player.


----------



## User2021 (Aug 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Stream dropped out as brooks lagged it up. 

Disaster for eleven sports.
		
Click to expand...

Didnt for me watching on their Ap


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 13, 2018)

Wouldnt reload for me or two of my mates.  

Anyway i am off to bed.  I assume it was a gimmey.   Hahaha


----------



## shortgame (Aug 13, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Didnt for me watching on their Ap
		
Click to expand...

Nor me. Only dodgy moment I had was when Scott was chipping on the par 3 near the end... stream lagged then fast forwarded to catch up making it look like he'd skulled his chip


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Stream dropped out as brooks lagged it up. 

Disaster for eleven sports.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me but its because it logged me out. Just logged back in and worked fine. 

Great last round, lots of people in contention, Tiger almost back to his best, and Brooks just grinding it out for the win. Great for the game of golf and hopefully Brooks will keep on rolling from here, just needs to work out how to get more out of regular events.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Out of interest, in general, was the eleven sports coverage worthy of complimenting?

I took on a NowTV deal for The Open and was totally underwhelmed... 
Pain to connect to and picture quality was VERY poor...

Don't want to make the same mistake if I get tempted by eleven sports in the future...


----------



## Garush34 (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Out of interest, in general, was the eleven sports coverage worthy of complimenting?

I took on a NowTV deal for The Open and was totally underwhelmed... 
Pain to connect to and picture quality was VERY poor...

Don't want to make the same mistake if I get tempted by eleven sports in the future...
		
Click to expand...

I had no issues getting on to watch the golf, the first day via their facebook page was a pain but using the website was straight forward. Would do it again if need be, just don't want to be paying/doing trails for various events throughout the year.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			I had no issues getting on to watch the golf, the first day via their facebook page was a pain but using the website was straight forward. Would do it again if need be, just don't want to be paying/doing trails for various events throughout the year.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Out of interest, in general, was the eleven sports coverage worthy of complimenting?

I took on a NowTV deal for The Open and was totally underwhelmed... 
Pain to connect to and picture quality was VERY poor...

Don't want to make the same mistake if I get tempted by eleven sports in the future...
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was their first time and hopefully theyâ€™ll improve, tried it initially for a few hours then I switched  and watched it on Smart IPTV.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

I watched last night via ElevenSports.uk website stream. My laptop is ancient so I was surprised that I managed to get it working on there. Early on it froze once and I had to reload, but after that it was fine really. No complaints.


----------



## HughJars (Aug 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I watched last night via ElevenSports.uk website stream. My laptop is ancient so I was surprised that I managed to get it working on there. Early on it froze once and I had to reload, but after that it was fine really. No complaints.
		
Click to expand...

Well tough titties for them then, with the facebook feed being so appalling, I doubt I was the only one who didn't  even bother trying their app for the weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2018)

HughJars said:



			Well tough titties for them then, with the facebook feed being so appalling, I doubt I was the only one who didn't  even bother trying their app for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

I don't really think they've lost out. Even those that watched it did so for free. I certainly won't be paying a subscription now, I cancelled my trial immediately this morning.


----------



## mhwgc (Aug 13, 2018)

I had no problems watching it from my laptop over the weekend, the number of ad breaks were annoying but that's not down to them and overall the coverage was pretty good. I still prefer watching it on TV and still think Sky's coverage is miles better than anyone else's.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2018)

Watched on ElevenSports last night, thought the coverage was excellent.


----------



## MarkE (Aug 13, 2018)

I watched TSN coverage on iptv, perfect. Golf was good as well.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 13, 2018)

Guessing IPTV comes with a skull and crossbones attached...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing IPTV comes with a skull and crossbones attached...
		
Click to expand...

Yep itâ€™s an illegal streaming website if you are getting pictures that you havenâ€™t paid an subscription to the â€œownersâ€ of the pictures or who have the rights in the UK


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 13, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			Stream dropped out as brooks lagged it up. 

Disaster for eleven sports.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same for me. Had been pretty good up to that point. The commentators weren't overly annoying. The on course interviews were half decent. The quality was good. Then the stream dropped just as he lagged it up. Took the shine off it somewhat.


----------



## MarkE (Aug 13, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Guessing IPTV comes with a skull and crossbones attached...
		
Click to expand...

It's the future of sports tv. It will eventually become legit once the providers catch up. Much the same way as iTunes, Spotify etc eventually woke up to illegal music downloads.


----------

